# Audi TT...how to remove door panel



## 280tt (Aug 15, 2007)

ok this is gonna sound crazy but i got my key stuck in the cylinder and its just there i think something broke inside or something got lose i don't know but i need to get that thing out ASAP...does any one know how to take off the door panel







its an 2001 tt coupe


----------



## JohnMR (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Audi TT...how to remove door panel (280tt)*

Well, if you want to remove the handle in order to remove the cylinder you don't have to take out the door panel, on the door jamb parallel to the handle there's a black rubber cap that you can remove with your fingernails, inside that hole after you remove the cap you will see a torx bolt, unscrew that bolt and the piece of handle that holds the cylinder comes right off. Try not to take out the handle itself because is kind of tricky to put it back on.


----------



## 280tt (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Audi TT...how to remove door panel (JohnMR)*

hehe cool got it man thanx


----------



## JohnMR (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Audi TT...how to remove door panel (280tt)*

Any Time!!!


----------

